# Vikes v.s. Da Bears



## maanjus11 (Nov 17, 2006)

Who's gonna win?


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Vikings, but not by a field goal this time!!! :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Da bears are nothing more than teddy bears.....their defense is now close to the bottom,they don't have a running game and are starting a QB who hasn't played since 2005......Vikes roll.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

The Bears always play them tough but I think the Vikes win by 14


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Just don't kick the ball to Devon Hester.


----------



## maanjus11 (Nov 17, 2006)

That's what I like to hear. It's amazing how this season turned around. :beer:


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

vikings


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

bears - 13
vikes - 24


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

HUNTNFISHND said:


> bears - 13
> vikes - 24


You almost had it. I was a nervous wreck all night long but the big-D, AP, and Sharper came through. It wasn't pretty, but a W is a W and that was a big one.
:beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

These kind of games happen to everyone.You have to hold on and win......Dallas didn't yesterday.Vikes did today.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Must of picked up a bit in the second half. First half was pretty lame.
Dan


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

The most important thing is they won but I am still wondering how good this team really is....I wish they would stick with the running game more but TJ has to get better to keep the defense wondering. They were pretty predictable last night...run, pass, pass. I was glad to see AP got more playing time in the 2nd half. I'm not a big fan of in 1 play, out the next.

I hope to see a good game Sunday night


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Are the Purple people eaters back???? Love to see the Vikings in the playoffs and hopfully in the Superbowl!!

I just want to see what color purple changes to when you beat on it!! 

Yours truely

A Patriots Fan!!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Even the Pats had off nights.....they were lucky to beat the Eagles and especially the Ravens.The Ravens couldn't even beat the Dolphins. :rollin:


----------



## maanjus11 (Nov 17, 2006)

KEN W said:


> Even the Pats had off nights.....they were lucky to beat the Eagles and especially the Ravens.The Ravens couldn't even beat the Dolphins. :rollin:


Exactly! In the NFL you never know for certain who is going to win for the most part. They are all exceptional athletes that can turn it on any given game.

Man I hope the Pats get beat in the playoffs! That would be great....your record doesn't mean ANYTHING if you don't win the superbowl.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

With the Weather cold and snowy over here in Massachusetts I feel for the first time that home field advantage my not be an advantage for the Patriots. The weather does not play to our strength, however you can not out coach the big B. We are the best team in Football and it would be a shame for a lucky bounce to put a sub par team as the go ahead! Obviously you are no fan of excellence and hard work because thats how the Patriots got to ware they are at! So go ahead and root for the team with a coach that just puts in big name players and hopes for the best, but I should not get bitter you and your team will pay with failure!!


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Bore.224 said:


> Obviously you are no fan of excellence and hard work because thats how the Patriots got to ware they are at!


I thought they had a video camera too! oke:

What's that about Pennington's helmet radio not working on Sunday? Why does that stuff only happen to the opposing team in NE stadium? :eyeroll:


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Cmon!!


----------



## maanjus11 (Nov 17, 2006)

That's Funny!

C'mon Bore...it doesn't matter who the team is, if a team hasn't lost a game all year people are going to want to see them beat.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I was nervous after they missed the PAT. I gave a buddy of mine in Chicago 5 points and I knew thay would try and go for two after that!!!! Brooks pulled thru for me!!! :lol: :lol:


----------

